# York Coffee Emporium..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Have been working in Poppleton, York so emailed York Coffee Emporium which happens to be round the corner to see if they had any beans (you're supposed to order online then pick up from them or one of a few shops that sells them). Nice chap called Lurence said sure, we're busy but we'll have some for you.

I dropped by this morning and had a very informative chat with Laurence who asked me what I was looking for in a coffee, he then went off into the back and brought me a couple of bags.

Have to say it smelt lovely in there...

Anyways, this is what I brought home..










Ive just given my grinder a good clean out and will be trying one of these tomorrow evening after work.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Ive just given my grinder a good clean out and will be trying one of these tomorrow evening after work.


What will you be trying before work?


----------



## A1istair (Feb 22, 2015)

Have just been recommended this retailer by a colleague, what's your findings so far Rhys?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Got home this evening and ground some '9th' (a blended coffee) and pulled a shot on the Classic after grinding at the lowest setting on the RR45 I could go (it chirps at any lower so the burrs aren't seasoned enough yet I think). Tamped too lightly as got 15 sec for 1oz from 16g (drunk it anyway Americano style with a splash of milk) so can't comment from that one - second one I tamped too hard and got 35 sec for just under 1oz, tried a sip and it's quite nice. Wasn't too bitter even though I made a hash of it, it does leave a nice cocoa/dark chocolaty aftertaste. I must point out this is the first proper roasted coffee that I've had the pleasure of grinding myself as I've only had Tesco's finest stale coffee beans before. I had that one as a flat white and really enjoyed it - I still have a lovely dark chocolate taste swilling around. I've not tried the single origin one yet but the chap at the roasters says it's really nice. If you ring and ask for Laurence, he's the chap I talked to - he seams to have a real passion for his coffee.

When I've got my shots dialled in (and weighed properly etc.) I'll be able to give a better update.


----------

